# Emergency fish medicines to always keep on hand



## frothhelmet (3 Jan 2017)

Because time is of the essence. And when you need it there's no time to post it and your LFS wont have it. So buy it now!

What do you all consider essential in your fish emergency medicine cabinet?


----------



## Henry (3 Jan 2017)

I've never used medicines in my home tanks (inverts etc), but from shop experience, I'd say anything with chloramine T is an absolute winner. Usually sold as an internal bacteria treatment, but it'll sort out most ailments including white spot and fin rot.


----------



## roadmaster (4 Jan 2017)

frothhelmet said:


> Because time is of the essence. And when you need it there's no time to post it and your LFS wont have it. So buy it now!
> 
> What do you all consider essential in your fish emergency medicine cabinet?



Clean water is most important medicine in my view.
Followed by dewormer flake food with praziquantel ? (spelling)


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Jan 2017)

I learned the lesson along time ago to have something in the cupboard,I have esHa products exit and 2000,a small tank upstairs ,used for quarantine,spare plants.I also have Primafix and Melafix for mainly when not sure what might be up with a fish?and before using anything else as Roadmaster says most important to maintain water quality


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Jan 2017)

I would only treat fish if they are actually visually sick. But if you buy fish often...its not a bad thing to have deworming and antiparasitic meds such as Kusuri Wormer plus and Praziquantel(both treat different things. Prazi can be used with inverts too) and a gram negative bacteria antibiotic. I like Seachem Kanaplex because it is tolerated by all types of fish and inverts. If you keep cichlids, a hex treatment such as new life spectrum hex sield pellets wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2017)

Hi all,





PARAGUAY said:


> ,I have esHa products exit and 2000,a small tank upstairs ,used for quarantine,spare plants.


That one. 

I also have Levamisole HCl and Praziquantel as wormers (bought as "Harka Verm" and "Panacur"). Levamisole would be better as a powder, rather than a liquid, if you can find it, as I belief the liquid loses activity over time. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## MOBYS (5 Jan 2017)

I always tend to keep esha 2000 as it seems a good alrounder.Only used as a last resort.Had good results recently though.


----------



## Lindy (7 Jan 2017)

Have have wormers Fluke Solve and Wormer plus, Waterlife Myxazin and Octozin, king british velvet control and Api-Furan 2.  I have the esha products too

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (13 Jan 2017)

Henry said:


> I've never used medicines in my home tanks (inverts etc), but from shop experience, I'd say anything with chloramine T is an absolute winner. Usually sold as an internal bacteria treatment, but it'll sort out most ailments including white spot and fin rot.



Hey Henry. I was just being curious about this med....can't find much info online...Is it filter safe? Does it affect inverts?


----------



## Henry (16 Jan 2017)

At low doses, it isn't particularly bad for your filter, but definitely isn't invert safe. It's actually a pretty brutal medicine, especially in the powder form in which it is usually sold for koi; definitely not one to overdose.
It's the active ingredient in the own brand internal bacteria medicine from a particular large aquatics retailer, but comes in the potent powder form from NT Labs.
I've seen huge whitespot plagues dissappear overnight using that stuff.


----------



## sciencefiction (16 Jan 2017)

Thanks Henry. I read about some goid reviews acouple of years back and was always wondering about it.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (3 Jun 2017)

Hi all,

As I have been keeping both domestic tank bred discus and wild discus fish for over thirty years I have probably gone throught the complete range of medicines available from a fair few countries to be honest, including all those previously mentioned in the above thread posts. I have always favoured the treatments from Germany they just seem to be one step ahead of the game. A recent visit to Germany alerted me to a new set of products from Manaus Aquarium in Germany. After making several enquireis as to where I could get it from I found that there is a UK supplier. His name is Mark Neill from IP Discus in Aberdeen, Scotland. After reading the reviews on these products I decided to go for the complete set including another product called Discus Protect Instant Quanrantine. The products have a five year shelf life, and some of them have a one dose treatment to rid flukes and gut intestinal parasites permanently.

I have tried two of the products, Bilocil and Octocil and the effects are almost instant. If you have discus that are not eating, have white poo, getting thinner, flicking darting or scratching, gills pumping like mad these products will fix it very quickly. I know a lot of people are not keen on dosing medications, and like me advocate regular water changes, good food and fish husbandry. But as people have said in this thread its no good panciking when your fish do get sick and your LFS has not got what you need or it is going to take three days for it to arrive in the post. Having these medicines in the cabinet takes all the stress and worry out of the situation, because you know whatever ailments your discus or other fish (not just discus) go down with you have something at hand to sort it.

How many people have got a cupboard or a box at home with first aid kits in that contains plasters, bandages, anti septic ointments, TCP, pain killers, cold remedies, etc etc? Well if its good enough for us to have a medicine cabinet, why not our fish. Be advised the medications are not as cheap as the conventional stuff you would normally buy from your LFS, but the quality and value for money is uncomparable.

Here is a photograph of the stuff I bought. After using these I will be having a clear out of the old stuff in my medicine cabinet.






Any questions please feel free to ask.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Itzik (3 Jun 2017)

I have metronidazole always.
Pure powder.
If you want to buy I'm always keep about 1kg so Ihave some to sell.

Also always with Tetra Parasitw Gurad.


----------

